# Custom Intake



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey all,
I see the intakes going for $200+ and they seem like a very simple and basic design. A 90* bend and then a straight section with a filter on the end. My idea was just to purchase an "intercooler piping kit" off of ebay; also which includes the silicone sleeves. They tend to run around 90-125 or so with shipping for more tubing than you'd even need for this project. Add a filter for $30 and it's pretty cheap. 

Any thoughts on this? I'd imagine you could go buy the individual peices of piping at a "tuner" shop for cheaper since you'd only need two or three peices total.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

You should save your money for a mod that would do something. Just my opinion.


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

Yea i wasn't going to do this for my first mod. I was just putting the idea out. I realize just an intake does next to zilch on a stock GTO. I was just suprised I hadn't read about anyone doing this yet (not saying noone has I just haven't come across it in the forums). Coming from the 4-banger world where people seem to have less money, they do things like this more often from what I see.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Get a rip shifter fer yer first mod.


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

I was thinking about those, but I honestly don't mind the shifter as it is now. It took me a while to get use to how much it moves as this is the first RWD car I've owned. I was use to having a shifter that didn't move with the transmission from my previous FWD 4-bangers that connected with shift cable.

I'll probably do an exhaust first. But anywho, back on topic.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

There’s a lot of debate surrounding intake options. I have the K&N drop-in filter, and you can really hear an air sucking sound compared to stock, but I couldn’t tell you if it’s flowing more or just designed to make a louder air sucking sound - LOL.

Even if you get a piping kit, you don’t want the thing exposed to the open engine bay. Most of the cone type systems come with shielding. I saw a post, on another forum, where they dyno measured a car before and after the installation of a Volant intake. If I remember, repeated pulls showed a net improvement of 10-12 HP. The HP gain was before tuning or any other change.


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> There’s a lot of debate surrounding intake options. I have the K&N drop-in filter, and you can really hear an air sucking sound compared to stock, but I couldn’t tell you if it’s flowing more or just designed to make a louder air sucking sound - LOL.
> 
> Even if you get a piping kit, you don’t want the thing exposed to the open engine bay. Most of the cone type systems come with shielding. I saw a post, on another forum, where they dyno measured a car before and after the installation of a Volant intake. If I remember, repeated pulls showed a net improvement of 10-12 HP. The HP gain was before tuning or any other change.


do you happen to remember what supporting upgrades they had?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

BrandonS said:


> do you happen to remember what supporting upgrades they had?


Nothing, that was the point of the test.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

I got an AEM on my stock goat and I love it. It makes a nice throaty noise under the hood and the car just seems more alive. Revs up a lot quicker. Did it add a lot of horsepower? Not really, but if your going to mod the hell out of your goat then I suggest getting one. It will help. Unless your going forced induction, then it doesn't matter.


----------

